# Weekend Report for Mar 6 and 7



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

I took the wife and kid out to Yellow River on Saturday. Fished from 10am until 4 pm and only boated 1 bass that was short. I fished all throughout Weaver River and the bay. Water temps were in the mid 60s and the water level has came back to normal and the clarity was good, but no fish to show for it. A friend a I went to Hurricane on Sunday and boated 7 keepers, all from 12-15 inches. They bit a black worm. The bass were moving up into the shallows as the sun got higher. Water temps there were in the 60s as well. It was a fun weekend. At least it wasn't cold and wet.


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

To clarify my report, Hurricane has a 18 inch minimum on any "keepers" from there. I said that we boated 7 12-15 inch keepers, because usually that is the limit everywhere else. We didn't keep any fish from the lake.


----------



## JRiffe (Mar 10, 2010)

Since you are talking about hurricane lake, im new to the area. Im stationed at Eglin and im woundering if a Ranger bass boat is ok to put in it...out of all the lakes in the area besides rivers it seems to be the biggest...Any other locations would be great to "hear about" lol Thanks in advance


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

What size Ranger? Did you just get here and does your wife know a lady that works at Hurlburt BX?

NJD


----------



## JRiffe (Mar 10, 2010)

Been here for a while, not to sure on the lakes in the area, and my wife says no lol :banghead


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Kool. There are a few lakes in the area--you may want to go tothis website http://www.myfwc.com/RECREATION/FW_forecasts_nwr.htmand see the lakes and fishing areas in NW Florida. Good luck...

NJD


----------



## JRiffe (Mar 10, 2010)

Awesome link... Thanks NJD


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

JRiffe, 

No problem. Let us know which water you get to so we can see what's really around here...

NJD


----------



## HuntFishDrink (Mar 3, 2010)

> *JRiffe (3/10/2010)*Since you are talking about hurricane lake, im new to the area. Im stationed at Eglin and im woundering if a Ranger bass boat is ok to put in it...out of all the lakes in the area besides rivers it seems to be the biggest...Any other locations would be great to "hear about" lol Thanks in advance


You can put the Ranger in, just be aware that all the lakes in blackwater (Hurricane, Karick, and Bear) don't allow you to run your outboard. Trolling motors only...you wouldn't want to run an outboard in any of them because of the amount of stumps any way. Good bass fishing in Hurricane, best brim/shell crackers in Karick, and good catfish in Bear and Karick. All hold decent bass but Hurricane is the best of the 3 in my opinion.


----------

